# megs microfibre system



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

is this a easy system to work with?Is it good for ford paint?
Where is cheapest place to buy from?


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry forgot to ask if i would need to finishing wax or if i could just go to use a glaze or sealant after


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Prices seem to be the same with all the traders so It's down to postage etc as to what it costs. As for the finishing wax you done need it and can your own LSP if you want. If you do feel you want a little extra refining then a glaze/very light polish on a foam pad will do that. 

Ford paint is a medium hardness paint so it will work just fine.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

so i could just get the compound and pad then use ether jealseal or ez creme before jetseal?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

It does require some finishing down. Cracking product never the less. :thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

what do you mean by finishing down?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

stevept said:


> what do you mean by finishing down?


Refining with a milder polish (I think?)


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Refining with a milder polish (I think?)


Correct.

On Ford paint, if you don't want to use the Finishing Wax, (eg if you want to put a sealant on), then Menzerna 85RE on a soft finishing pad (Lake Country Constant Pressure Green?) will be ideal. It'll nip out any residual marring from the Correction stage and give a very high gloss finish.


----------



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried the chemical guys mf pads and polish.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Could I not use srp to refine or even werskatt prime?


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

No. You need a fine cutting polish. Those will just fill the marks after det mf system for a while.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

stevept said:


> Could I not use srp to refine or even werskatt prime?


Can't comment on SRP but Prime has no abrasive cut and has no fill; it's a straight paint cleanser/sealant basecoat.

A fine finishing polish on a soft pad will be needed.

To be honest, if you want a one step process, on Ford paint, I'd use a Lake Country Tangerine pad with Menzerna 203S. That combination will cut well on the intermediate Ford paint but finishes down really nicely.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Out of interest, why can't you comment on SRP?
Surely you must have tried it?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Out of interest, why can't you comment on SRP?
> Surely you must have tried it?


We won't comment on products we don't stock. We don't have a full enough understanding of them to be able to pass comment.

I have tried it but it must have been 8-9 years ago at least since I used it.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

So I'd be best just using the whole kit, rather than using another polish


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

stevept said:


> So I'd be best just using the whole kit, rather than using another polish


You mean the complete Meguiar's MF kit?

Yes, that'll work nicely but you will then be tied to using a a further wax as your LSP or stipping the Finishing Wax if you want to apply a sealant.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Without meaning to sound rude.. when you say you haven't tried a product, do you really mean you haven't tried it, or is it just you don't stock it?

IIRC I've seen you post about not having tried FK1000p for example (Googling it on one occasion).. I thought you would have at least tried this product considering it's highly regarded?

(I haven't tried it myself, just using it as an example).


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Without meaning to sound rude.. when you say you haven't tried a product, do you really mean you haven't tried it, or is it just you don't stock it?
> 
> IIRC I've seen you post about not having tried FK1000p for example (Googling it on one occasion).. I thought you would have at least tried this product considering it's highly regarded?
> 
> (I haven't tried it myself, just using it as an example).


If I say I haven't tried, it then I haven't tried it. Personally, I've never tried FK1000P.

If I've tried a product personally, but it's one we don't stock, I tend to just say that I can't comment; eg, SRP.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah I understand now.
:thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok cheers John. I guess using a refining polish will be cheaper. Could I use werskatt ayrilc trigger jett over the megs da wax?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

stevept said:


> is this a easy system to work with?Is it good for ford paint?
> Where is cheapest place to buy from?


We are fairly local if you fancy a drive :buffer:

I personally love the finishing wax as it refines beautifully and lays down a solid amount of protection and really like how it looks. From there you can either leave it or pop a wax over.

If you specifically want to use a sealant then as above you'd be better refining with Menzerna.

Over finishing wax you are best sticking with a carnauba based wax, although FK1000p mentioned will bond over it without any issues from experience.

Tim


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

stevept said:


> Ok cheers John. I guess using a refining polish will be cheaper. Could I use werskatt ayrilc trigger jett over the megs da wax?


A regular finishing polish will be fine.

Acrylic Jett Trigger (or any other sealant) shouldn't be used over the Finishing Wax. As always, put the sealant nearest the paint, the wax as the final layer. Anything other than a carnauba-based product will result in poor bonding (and durability) and probably a streaky finish.

If you want to use Jett Trigger, then I'd use Menzerna to refine.

You can use the Finishing Wax then top it with a wax if you want.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok ive got 915, will these products suit moon dust silver


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

stevept said:


> Ok ive got 915, will these products suit moon dust silver


It'll be ok for winter but I'd always go with a sealant on silver; Jett Trigger or Auto Finesse Tough Coat.

A sealant will look sharper, more reflective and bring out the metallic; on MoonDust Silver a good sealant will really make it come alive!


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Could u put a link for the Menz polish u said will b best to use please I'm on my phone and it's hard to get on to certain websites


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not allowed to link to our site outwith our own section I'm afraid; DW rules. 

Menzerna 85RE is the product you need for refining.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

here you go dude Menzerna-85re


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I've just been reading up on the finishing wax, it states it's a quick one pass no dust finish. Is it really that quick. Is menz 85re quick to break down


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Its a couple of passes with light pressure mate, it is fairly quick yes 

The cutting compound takes more effort though, I have only used it on my Lupo so could be the hard paint taking its toll?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

stevept said:


> I've just been reading up on the finishing wax, it states it's a quick one pass no dust finish. Is it really that quick. Is menz 85re quick to break down


85RE breaks down nicely; it's not ultra-quick but has a decent work time to allow you to get a very high gloss.

From our Megs MF system blog: _Meguiar's DA Microfibre Finishing Wax is designed to be quick and easy to use; aim to make no more than half a dozen passes with it working at a speed between 3000-4000 orbits per minute (speed 3-4 on most dual action machine polishers). 
In terms of technique, make quick overlapping passes using light downward pressure until only a thin film of residue remains_


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

What pad would you use for the suggested polish (I'm just assuming you cannot use the MF finishing pad)

Also can you use chemical guys V7 with this?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

stevept said:


> I've just been reading up on the finishing wax, it states it's a quick one pass no dust finish. Is it really that quick. Is menz 85re quick to break down


As a general rule, yes it works this quickly, but it really depends on the hardness of the paint.

A lot of people knock this product, but it has its place IMO. Also, the base is fine for most products (it's a sealant, not a wax), but won't beat 'proper' refining, but the point is it takes minutes, not hours.

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

John @ PB said:


> Correct.
> 
> On Ford paint, if you don't want to use the Finishing Wax, (eg if you want to put a sealant on), then Menzerna 85RE on a soft finishing pad (Lake Country Constant Pressure Green?) will be ideal. It'll nip out any residual marring from the Correction stage and give a very high gloss finish.


Why can't you put a Sealant on with the Finishing Wax?

I'd suggest for most users of this type of system, if time is an issue, then the FW is a great option.

Have you actually used it, or are you just quoting your website?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Does the finishing wax contain fillers in the bottle.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Does the finishing wax contain fillers in the bottle.


I think this is a key question Trip, and not something I've seen answered. However, most polishes do... especially finishing polishes. Only a panel wipe or IPA wipedown, can give a 'truer' finish, but even then it may not be a completely true view of the finish.

Assuming it fills a little, and seals these fillers in so to speak, it makes it quite a clever little product given how VERY quickly it works. I will do some testing regarding fillers, and for consistency will compare other 'finishing polishes' to show what they could be hiding.

Waxes fill too - you'd be surprised what does!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I sure when i've seen the blurb written for the pre-release tests the D301 contained fillers.

It really is a fantastic product just gives it that final shine and gloss. Megs have been developing this system for years its not something thats been rushed together so it is designed to work as a system. I bought the full lot and i have never looked back.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exactly, people seem to knock it as its an AIO of sorts but it does work very well.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Why can't you put a Sealant on with the Finishing Wax?


Because it has a carnauba content; as with any 'regular' wax, you can't put a sealant on top of it; always sealant nearest the paint, wax on top. This system's no different.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

could you apply V7 over the finishng wax as it's a quick detailer / spray sealent.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

How long does the finishing wax typically last?


----------

